# Next Gen Aquatics Archives



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone! I've been inactive for a couple of months because of a career change and also busy starting up a completely new project. After countless hours of work (and counting lol) I've started up something small called Next Gen Aquatics, which will specialize in South American Freshwater Fish. I'll be doing constant updates on stock with daily pictures/videos of what's in the Next Gen Aquatics tanks! So please follow me on Instagram @nextgenaquatics

Also I'm creating a website that will have an archive section, where you'll find stunning images of South American Fish! The website will be fully functioning by the end of the week! Hoping I can bring the best quality from South America to you!

Feel free to PM me with any questions. Cheers


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I took a sneak peek and your site is looking good! Too bad you're not using WordPress or I could give you a hand with it 

In addition to the plecos you breed, will you be breeding and selling shrimp?


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words! Yes once I get settled in and have everything running "smoothly" lol as smooth as fish keeping goes... I'll have shrimp and other items available. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

did the website with an archive section ever get up and running?


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Nope been having some issues. Hoping to get that up and running by next week. Sorry for the delays. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

The site looks good so far. (Thankfully everything is out of stock so I'm not tempted lol.) Didn't realize I've been following your Youtube channel already, thanks to your Morehead Rainbows. Lots of great vids and pics there and on your Instagram though. Looking forward to seeing what else you post


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

tariqkieran007 said:


> The site looks good so far. (Thankfully everything is out of stock so I'm not tempted lol.) Didn't realize I've been following your Youtube channel already, thanks to your Morehead Rainbows. Lots of great vids and pics there and on your Instagram though. Looking forward to seeing what else you post


Hey thanks so much! Hoping to get it cleaned up a bit today. Im the only one working on everything so its a bit tough to juggle everything but im trying my best. 
But temptation may be there as everything is in Stock hehe just haven't updated numbers on the website. 
If you need anything feel free to PM me.
Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Need or want? lol


----------

